# Pictures of your room!



## lookout (Apr 11, 2007)

Before the clean up:






After the clean up:




Big difference eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






========================================
Upload here (imageshack)


----------



## qusai (Apr 11, 2007)

Your cleanup comes with upgraded hardware? nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll take a pic in a bit and post it


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 11, 2007)

Holy Christ!
Nice job cleaning!


----------



## Opium (Apr 11, 2007)

I wish I could clean my monitor and it'd turn widescreen like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not going to say nice job cleaning but rather, holy hell who on Earth drinks that much coke!? I feel slightly sick looking at that pile...


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 11, 2007)

I swear its two different rooms.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 11, 2007)

it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'll upload some photos this weekend


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 11, 2007)

Nah, he used the deposit from all of those cans to buy the new hardware


----------



## qusai (Apr 11, 2007)

TV and all consoles to the right. Haha, I had to include my poster rather than the tv, wii and such


----------



## Njosnavelin (Apr 11, 2007)

That first picture in the OP has been circulating around the internet for quite some time


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> TV and all consoles to the right. Haha, I had to include my poster rather than the tv, wii and such



holy... wanna trade posters??? got a Wii one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




post up some pics later...

PS: I have the BIGGEST room in the whole house... but I share it with my brother... :'( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




would so upgrade alot of things!!!


----------



## qusai (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(qusai @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > TV and all consoles to the right. Haha, I had to include my poster rather than the tv, wii and such
> ...



I'll trade you you're wii one for my pipe smoking gnome one


----------



## Shinji (Apr 11, 2007)

quasi: take out your trash D=
Whats that phone number for right outside your window? and what is that infront of your phone on the desk?  Drawing tablet?

I'll get a pic of my room up soon...but it isnt that much since my fiancee organized it all >.>


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 11, 2007)

Our resident rabbitspidermonkey is gettin married!? Good job!


----------



## qusai (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha shinji, i actually just took it out since its garbage day tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the phone numbers for Pizza Pizza then theres a Subway and a Tim Hortins right next to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wacom tablet, the only downside of this one is that its even bigger than my screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## rice151 (Apr 11, 2007)

lol, you get off on that poster above your bed...DONT YOU?!?!?!

Well, I don't have pictures of my room but I was bored one night before Finals last semester and decided to upload a VIDEO of my room for my friend to see.  This is the reason why I told her I can't study at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And no, I don't use the lotion for you know what.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 11, 2007)

ur hands? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what were you watching?!?!?!


----------



## rice151 (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> ur hands?



Yes, before I leave my room I turn off my TV and I put the lotion there so I CAN'T miss it.
I don't know what was on, it was some kind of softcore porn on that women channel in the middle of the night, what was it again...

OH YEAH Oxygen!!! We were talking on the phone and she told me to watch it w/ her  :'(


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 11, 2007)

right... so the lotion comes in where?


----------



## rice151 (Apr 11, 2007)

i guess that doesn't help my case... =/


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW? what were you eating in the first picture?  Looks like one of those nasty KFC Bowls.


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't get a nice picture of my room with my webcam, but I'll try to get a camera some day. It's very messy, my garbage is lying all around the floor, there are lots of paper sheets everywhere (I've been learning for some English contest). Empty water bottles, empty apple juice cartons, dirty clothes in the corner and so on


----------



## Harsky (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, I was in the middle of soldering a chip for my PS2 and that's why my room is a temporary workshop. Sorry for the blurriness. That said, does anyone have the "before" picture in the starting post?


----------



## lookout (Apr 11, 2007)

How you going to sleep like that? hey good luck on the PS2 soldering - it freking damn hard!


----------



## Issac (Apr 11, 2007)

Get ready for LOADS of pictures from my room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it so nice hah..


----------



## lookout (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> BTW? what were you eating in the first picture?Â Looks like one of those nasty KFC Bowls.



ummh.. It really not my room (^___^' )


----------



## Issac (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a lot of pics... tell me, if I should "spoiler" them.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My lovely books and cd's:





My old big boss TV!





My roooooom:





aaand last, my computer/guitars + bass in the hallway:


----------



## qusai (Apr 11, 2007)

that's one ghetto TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



do you play xbox 360 and ps3 on it?


----------



## halljames (Apr 11, 2007)

This is my room.

Or at least where I play my DS on a morning


----------



## gov78 (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

>



The greatest place to play DS
ON THE BOG!


----------



## Maktub (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(halljames @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> This is my room.
> 
> Or at least where I play my DS on a morning


That's one cool toilet.

@Harsky:
Blurry pic; it's A FAKE!!!!!


----------



## halljames (Apr 11, 2007)

Why thank you Maktub

Its one of many cool rooms in my house.  My girlfriend likes to decorate


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 11, 2007)

A picture of my desk overall...




Now a closeup of the left hand side of my desk




- Sam


----------



## archagon (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 11, 2007)

I want a space cow as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## archagon (Apr 11, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/COW-PARADE-MOOOOONWALK...2QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 11, 2007)

...

I have no money

:'(

- Sam


----------



## archagon (Apr 11, 2007)

Trade you your DS-X for it. ;P


----------



## ugly_rose (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> Now a closeup of the left hand side of my desk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you usually sit with your back facing the computer?


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 11, 2007)

*looks at Sinkhead's pictures*
Holy crap that's a lot of flashcards. You darn reviewers...I wanna review flashcarts D: (Not just because of free stuff, though that is a plus, it's kinda fun. I submitted a rather long review of my Ewin2 a little while ago and it hasn't be posted yet for some reason...): )


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(archagon @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> Trade you your DS-X for it. ;P



Nooo, I'm giving that away!

- Sam


----------



## corbs132 (Apr 11, 2007)

scwheet macbook pro to whoever on the first page. youtube search wiimote extra functionality to see my room.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 11, 2007)

My room is so messy...

[ 500th POST! ]

- Sam


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> TV and all consoles to the right. Haha, I had to include my poster rather than the tv, wii and such



Is that a sheesha (smoking pipe) you've got in the corner there?

Here's mine:

*My Desk, (see how I have cleverly relocated the mess to the shelf and on top of hi-fi lol*






You can also see my PC running Mac OS X (x86 hacked version). A closer look below:

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/DSC00945.JPG (too big to post)

Look carefully at the about mac screen, wouldn't normally see an AMD Opteron in a mac now would ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (for all non believers) and btw, my processor is not clocked to 3ghz, it got the speed wrong for some reason.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 11, 2007)

picture of my broom...


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeijin @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(qusai @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > TV and all consoles to the right. Haha, I had to include my poster rather than the tv, wii and such
> ...



Can my pc ron Mac OS X?


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 11, 2007)

YAYs! Mac users! Good for you.

As for my room, it's too messy to describe. So I will not post any pics.

And why do you want to run Mac OS X on a PC? Just get a Mac and install Windows on it!


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 11, 2007)

I want MAC OSX for my PC!!


----------



## qusai (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeijin @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(qusai @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > TV and all consoles to the right. Haha, I had to include my poster rather than the tv, wii and such
> ...



If you look closely you'll see 2 sheesha pipes, one behind the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gotta love macs eh? Dock > Desktop shortcuts!


----------



## lookout (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> I have a lot of pics... tell me, if I should "spoiler" them..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Tv!, I had TV like that - it blow-up during playing mario kart on SNES


----------



## lookout (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> As for my room, it's too messy to describe. So I will not post any pics.



why not? messy room, it nature for guy


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 11, 2007)

quasi said:
			
		

> If you look closely you'll see 2 sheesha pipes, one behind the other
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheesha pipes and macs, we have alot in common lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you by any chance tried both at the same time?


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> And why do you want to run Mac OS X on a PC?




It's cheaper


----------



## Qpido (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Now a closeup of the left hand side of my desk
> ...



Dude is that a frigging TONGUE?
(Top side, right of the middle)

Q~


----------



## qusai (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeijin @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> quasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've run em both at the same time when I'm chilling with some friends.
I'm out of coal now so I've been away from my sheesha pipes for about a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the small ones a couple of months old and i never cleaned it so it smells like ass.
only reason I got the other one which i'm taking care of now


----------



## Takaishi (Apr 12, 2007)

This is my room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(GIR)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 12, 2007)

@Issac

is ur TV a microwave?


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 12, 2007)

Takaishi- 

where's your bed?


----------



## Hop (Apr 12, 2007)

Is there a way for me to download the camera phone to the pc so I can post the pic?


----------



## Issac (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> @Issac
> 
> is ur TV a microwave?



Haha no... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was a rental tv, which was too old to be a rental tv, when my mom bought it 22 years ago.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and believe it or not... it works great! the colours are great and everything...
In sweden we have gone from analouge transmission of the tv-stuff, to digital. and we have to buy this boxes and pay each month for cards to put in, like sattelie tv... but we have to do it even for the free channels! (pay $200 for a box, and an extra $100 each year i think... something...)

MY tv can still watch the free channels.... for some reason.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 without a box or anything.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Conclusion, IT KICKS ASS!


----------



## acky (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeijin @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And why do you want to run Mac OS X on a PC?
> ...


Totally.

Here's my room:
http://users.tpg.com.au/acky1/P4110451.JPG

The desktop cost me 3.5K (Including monitors) whereas the Macbook Pro is 4.2K RRP. The PC is about twice as fast as the Macbook.


----------



## Takaishi (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> Takaishi-
> 
> where's your bed?



the floor is soft enough for me....., nah, its on the other side. My room was the car garage, so the room is really big


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Hop @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> Is there a way for me to download the camera phone to the pc so I can post the pic?


It is possible to transfer pics from phones to computer, but it depends on the phone and what parts your computer has. Read your phone's instruction manual for more info.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 13, 2007)

@Hop: Usually there's an option on your phone to send the picture to an email address.  Just send it to yourself.

@Takaishi: Your room is friggen _spotless_. The floors even look recently polished.


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## Mehdi (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(SUGARSPLIFF @ Apr 13 2007 said:


>


F***ING WICKED!!!!!!!!!!!

MK!!!
WTSFE
YHR
G

your room mine!!!


----------



## Takaishi (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> @Takaishi: Your room is friggen _spotless_. The floors even look recently polished.
> 
> 
> Maybe, but you need to see the rest of the house....[or the other side of the room]
> ...



nice arcade


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

i want your mortal kombat arcade machine. It will do for my christmas i dont want much this year


----------



## Westside (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> i want your mortal kombat arcade machine. It will do for my christmas i dont want much this year


Fuck the machine, I want his room.
Mewiga, you are my hero.
And what is a nerd without his pron collection?
I'm sure you have it, just not showing us, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ('crouse, cuz itz against the rulez.)
-BTW Hellokitty is my MILF (Moro Islamic Liberation Front).  Costello don't hate me, :'(


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

im going to ask him if i can move in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 make room for two.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 13, 2007)

lovew the G-Man poster!!!


----------



## skullstatue (Apr 13, 2007)

Have any of you watched Richy Richardson?


----------



## nileyg (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(SUGARSPLIFF @ Apr 13 2007 said:


>


I have those stantons too!!


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i want your mortal kombat arcade machine. It will do for my christmas i dont want much this year
> ...


Wait, what'd I do to deserve this honor? I mean, I assume that that is just a misspelling of my name in that statement since I could not find the name anywhere in the thread.
Explain plz.

@SUGARSPLIFF: I want your room too.


----------



## Westside (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 12 2007 said:
> ...


Whoops, no need to be so negative. :'( 
I was you, SUGARSPLIFF!
I think fast-post function has done this to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :'(  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I must've been on drugs when I posted this.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 14, 2007)

I wasn't trying to be negative...I was just confuzzled!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 14, 2007)

MY BED:





MY COMPUTER AREA:





ROOMATE'S INSTRUMENTS:





TV:





VALUED ELECTRONICS (got the iPod Nano [2GB] this morning for $40!):





MOST GAMING THINGS:





TADA!!!


----------



## jaz (Apr 16, 2007)

Me and my room/house:


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 17, 2007)

whoa...
so who's your decarator man???


----------



## teh_raf3 (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 19, 2007)

me like!


----------

